# Travel Talk > Travel News >  Make Your Easter Holidays Memorable and Avail Distinctive Features

## holytravel

Easter holidays are common in European countries like in the UK as the Christian communities have to celebrate their occasion. In such circumstances, the Muslim communities are delighted with Easter Umrah packages by different travel agencies. Muslims can now spend their Easter holidays in Makkah and execute the Umrah rituals. A lot of travel agencies have been working to provide Muslims with affordable rates of Umrah Packages with all kinds of facilities and services that they need. The Easter Umrah packages can also be customized according to the requirements of travelers. The services included in Easter Umrah packages consist of a splendid range of facilities that are offered to Muslims to make their pilgrimage an unforgettable occasion

----------

